# Finnegan earns another title!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! pretty soon he will need a second paper on his registration just to hold all the letters for all of his titles. Congratulations! Well done to both of you!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Yay - way to go Finnegan!!!:adore:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That's my favorite red spoo!!:cheers2: Shoots right to the top of whatever he does!!:second::first: I am going to have a "Congratulations!" stamp made especially for Finnie, to save my old fingers from wearing out from typing it so often!_ teehee!_ I am wow-ed over and over again by your handsome red boy's many accomplishments. Good breeding, a dedicated trainer (is that ever _you!_!), and an eager and athletic spoo are a winning combination, you two are a testament to that!:congrats: You'll need a contractor to add another room to showcase all Finnie's ribbons and awards, but I know the heart:love2: and pride you have for your boy couldn't _possibly _be any larger. CONGRATULATIONS my friend!! (Chagall says the same, and promises Finnegan he will _not_ chew up any of his ribbons!!):lol::smile-big:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good for both of u! CARO has tuff standards. Ooooops . . well, obviously they've got Finnigan, who's a tuff Standard. 

But they've also got rigorous judges!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! Congratulations Finnegan and Crystal. What a great team!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you on your accomplishments. He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Wowie..yayyyy, well done *

So happy for you both- you KNOW that I adore your gorgeous boy..he is a one of a kind winner. Cavon- lucky you 
Congratulations to you both..xoxox


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you. CARO holds alot fewer trials than CKC, if you have an 'off' weekend it can be frustrating to have to wait a month for another trial. I'm glad you finished the title before the season ends. Woot...Woot!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats great job!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BIG CONGRATS to Finnegan and Cavon !

Three cheers for the REDS. You make us all proud.

:love2: The Sunshine Boys


----------

